# Post prandial readings



## Cleo (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi all,
I've been given the green light to 'start trying" (hate using that term!) for a baby and I've been advised to do one hour post prandial tests which should be less than 7.5 (yikes!).  My last HbA1c was 6.5% so I'm fine with that but my one hour post prandial readings arent really within target....I admit I have only started doing the tests recently so I am still learning, but wanted to know if anyone has any words of wisdom they can share.  Any advice greatly appreciated!

thanks
C x


----------



## Redkite (Jul 9, 2013)

Yikes indeed!  I thought post prandial tests at 1 hour were pretty useless information, because food is still digesting and insulin is still active.  If you find a way to achieve it, please share!


----------



## Cleo (Jul 10, 2013)

hi redkite - agreed! it doesnt make much sense to me esp. as the insulin peaks after two hours so even if you are within target one hour post meal you might have a hypo two hours later !.


----------



## Monkey (Jul 11, 2013)

It's because the guidelines in pregnancy are under 7.8 at 1hour, 7.1 at 2hours. Guess if you can spot spikes now, you can start to adjust timing of injections / foods in meal to get them spot on.

From experience (I've not been around recently but have done pregnancy with t1 twice - 2 boys, almost 4 and 6m) you do have to snack to prevent hypos but get those post prandials in range. Annoying but relatively short term - and useful in early pregnancy anyway! 

Good luck!


----------

